# im kinda lost...



## liquidmotion (Jan 17, 2012)

i havent flashed a new rom on my phone in so long and im looking to update to something new... cm7 is looking good.. im currently on android version 2.2.1 and using rubix focused 1.9.7 atm. do i need to sbf to .602? thanks in advance.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, you need to SBF to .602 and you should be good to go. Thinking about flashing CM7 as well


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

liquidmotion said:


> i havent flashed a new rom on my phone in so long and im looking to update to something new... cm7 is looking good.. im currently on android version 2.2.1 and using rubix focused 1.9.7 atm. do i need to sbf to .602? thanks in advance.


Make sure if you are flashing CM you are SBFing to the correct kernel. The "official" cm4dx are on the Froyo kernel, the nightly's/unofficials (those based off Rev's builds) are on the GB kernel.

Froyo - 2.2
GB - 2.3

Also if you are used to normal init I'd make sure ya know how 2nd-init works on the DX if you've never done it before. Not any huge differences, but some small quibbles. Also be aware of how to root once you get on GB because it uses a different method than Froyo did. You can find all that info in the pinned threads up top of the forum.


----------



## liquidmotion (Jan 17, 2012)

Using the latest nightly, I don't need the all in one fix do I?
heh nevermind


----------

